
Explanation of Macintosh II's memory limit - yuhong
https://68kmla.org/forums/index.php?/topic/27558-explanation-of-macintosh-iis-memory-limit/
======
yuhong
I wonder why nobody wrote "Undocumented Mac OS" books. This is an issue where
the confusion lasted for years thanks to Apple's documentation.

